
Multiple vulnerabilities found in Quanta LTE routers - enimodas
https://pierrekim.github.io/blog/2016-04-04-quanta-lte-routers-vulnerabilities.html
======
CiPHPerCoder
I like how, after a long list of sev:hi and sev:crit vulnerabilities, they
have a "Misc" which references _TWENTY-EIGHT_ more CVEs from Samba over the
course of 9 years. Holy shit.

Don't buy Quanta.

